#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 毛毛作品賞析 >  > [動漫] 【可惜】聽說這是廢棄了的陰陽大戰記動畫原案

## cerberus

最近在網路上看到了有人貼出這張圖片

看到的時候頓時嚇了一跳

這個是漫畫版的人物設定啊！

圖中的是小時候的八雲

還沒經過第一次重生的虎源太（服裝造型些微不同）以及服裝不同的亂月

八雲老爸的師父、也就是漫畫版的大頭目

以及操控另外一隻青龍的主角夥伴（扣除鬼八夜、武龍音外的第三隻青龍，所有相同稱號的式神都各只有三隻）

可是後來聽說這只是已經被廢棄掉的陰陽大戰記動畫版原企劃案，感覺好可惜啊…

可以考慮當成番外篇或者DVD特典，甚或是第二部動畫版、交代一下過去的事情也好啊，SUNRISE社，幹麻廢棄掉呢orz

以動畫的方法交代一下八雲小時後的故事也不錯啊…

----------


## KUBI kitsune

我只能說...還是漫畫的萌=w=
(還我小受龍!!!!!)

----------


## 熾祈

漫畫是日文的嗄…
有想買的慾望，只是家人不肯（爆）

感覺源太變萌了呢．▽．

----------


## 羅傑

陰陽大戰阿...  :Shocked:  
還漫期待出現第二季0.0
大家一起祈禱看看吧 說不定未來會有翻版XD

----------


## davidliau

乍看之下
還以為是陰陽大戰記的古代版
不過小時候的八雲還漫可愛的

----------


## 閒

陰陽漫畫版  台灣應該沒出吧?(殘念

不過這個原案 角色好像更Q了點_A_~

----------


## 獨

感覺不錯呀~挺新鮮的~
不過...
我們家小受龍的樣子..完全是不一樣......

----------


## cerberus

> 感覺不錯呀~挺新鮮的~
> 不過...
> 我們家小受龍的樣子..完全是不一樣......


因為那隻不是小受龍…

那是第三隻青龍，不過名字我不知道就是了

除了武龍音，鬼八夜之外的第三隻

----------


## 不知識份子

人物的線條跟動畫版有差耶  :Surprised:  

此圖給我的感覺蠻像劇場版的，不過應該不是...  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## 墨

看過來看過去還是覺得.....
這隻源太較萌啊!!!

----------


## 月極停車場

....好萌0.0

太可愛了吧...搞什麼鬼阿 囧

為何不出現阿 囧

不准廢棄阿 超囧

----------


## Snoopy007

如果你們還沒有看到可以在這裡下載(有英文的副標題): http://rs16.rapidshare.com/files/357...enki_Pilot.rar

我聽說會有一個新的陰陽電動遊戲給 Nintendo Wii 和會有個新的卡通，
但是我也不知道這是真還是假．．．

----------


## 影銀翼

我還是不喜歡太陸的翻譯＝＝
還是牙千代比較好聽＝３＝．．

聽說會被放棄是因為八雲的故事並沒有好交代的了０３０．．
所以製作群乾脆改成漫畫的接續　由小陸擔任主角０３０
新創的故事自然會比較好
不過好可惜喔ˊ３ˋ就算八雲為主角的故事已經沒有多大看頭
可是＝口＝
我還是很希望八雲能多出場一點－３－．．
（裏：想多看八雲跟高丸一點嘛－３－．．．．）

反而是那隻第三隻的青龍只有在遊戲中有出現
問題是遊戲是日文＝３＝．．


話說漫畫已經在台灣出版了唷（我還沒去買　囧！！！
是青文出的０３０（應該吧　忘記了…

----------


## shiamizuno

太萌啦///
八雲和曉都好可愛~~
可惜沒做這個動畫…=x=

----------


## 天空神龍

那個八雲好可愛ＱＯＱ
怎麼廢棄了好可惜好可惜好可惜ＯＲＺ．．．

陰陽啊　很多獸是蠻萌的
動畫版都沒什麼時間看ＯＲＺ
不過小陸感覺有點柔弱啊（？）

----------


## Snoopy007

> 我還是不喜歡太陸的翻譯＝＝
> 還是牙千代比較好聽＝３＝．．
> 
> 聽說會被放棄是因為八雲的故事並沒有好交代的了０３０．．
> 所以製作群乾脆改成漫畫的接續　由小陸擔任主角０３０
> 新創的故事自然會比較好
> 不過好可惜喔ˊ３ˋ就算八雲為主角的故事已經沒有多大看頭
> 可是＝口＝
> 我還是很希望八雲能多出場一點－３－．．
> ...


訥個"第三隻的青龍"(其實是蜥蜴)有在漫畫裏:

----------


## 宵祀

虎源太好像變得比較幼齒～

那衣服真棒啊，隨風飄逸露出了肚臍～

那張圖好想帶回家，不過要怎麼帶（炸）

為什麼要廢棄啦ˊ口ˋ真是可惜

不過露肚臍大好＝　＝＋

其實我希望虎源太連上衣都脫掉…（露出本性了）


話說這裡有裏版嗎，我總覺得我接下來想說的應該到那裡去講（炸）

----------


## 晃太

幾樓前的那個影片...真的是影片嗎?
還是只有聲音= ="

我家電腦只聽的到聲音看不到影像拉(打滾打滾)
有人也是這樣嗎= ="

----------


## Snoopy007

> 幾樓前的那個影片...真的是影片嗎?
> 還是只有聲音= ="
> 
> 我家電腦只聽的到聲音看不到影像拉(打滾打滾)
> 有人也是這樣嗎= ="


對,真的是影片

你是用什麼打開?

----------


## 晃太

我用Windows Media Player和Media Player Classic開
都只有聲音沒有影像= ="

其實我蠻想看內容的  :Sad:

----------


## 影銀翼

> 訥個"第三隻的青龍"(其實是蜥蜴)有在漫畫裏:



不對不對030

我說的第三隻青龍

是這隻030..

----------


## Snoopy007

> 不對不對030
> 
> 我說的第三隻青龍
> 
> 是這隻030..


ohh, haha, sorry

但是他也有在漫畫裏一點

----------


## xu430030

是地流的青龍吧。

----------


## 風佐笨狼

突然發現，好像所有的青龍都拿槍(矛！？)
=口=那個不是重點啦～
人物真的好可愛的說～是哪個該死的傢伙廢棄的ㄚ

----------


## 神原明野

陰陽大戰記漫畫已經在台灣出版

由青文代哩，全3冊

漫畫內容是動畫版的前傳

是敘述12歲的八雲跟虎源太的戰鬥冒險

(在動畫中許多未知的人物可以在漫畫中得到解答)

只是明野還搞不懂的是


虎源太尾巴上的鈴鐺到底是誰綁的……

(虎源太之前和八雲父親訂契約，那時候名字叫做曉，但是那時還沒有鈴鐺)

----------


## 幻滅之犬

好想買他們的漫畫
可惜我沒錢＞＜
破產了
目前負債

----------

